# Report: HSUS Pays Twice What it Receives in Fundraising



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

*Report: HSUS Pays Twice What it Receives in Fundraising*
_Jun 04, 2018 03:26 pm_

We recently wrote about the bizarre tale of HSUS fundraiser Loop NYC, which appears to raise money by soliciting random strangers on the New York subway system. For anyone who’s ever been on the system, this has to be one of the dumbest strategies: People want to avoid other people on the New York subway, […]

The post Report: HSUS Pays Twice What it Receives in Fundraising appeared first on HumaneWatch.



Read in browser »


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

I hope this article is accurate, but it doesn't matter. I'm going to forward it anyways. 
I have no problem making a direct donation to my local shelter, but never to HSUS.

L & O


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

Any cult with "Humane Society" in their title has no credibility or respect from me. They are _proactive_ in their relentless opposition to ANY consumptive use of wildlife. Hunting, fishing, trapping, livestock farming and even entertainment uses (circus, public shows, falconry, races).... etc. are attacked almost daily by these groups. *There is NO LINE of distinction between humans and animals to those extremists.* Every sportsman on this website should recognize that, because the "animal rights" movement is the most serious threat out there to what we enjoy so much.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

DFJISH said:


> Any cult with "Humane Society" in their title has no credibility or respect from me. They are _proactive_ in their relentless opposition to ANY consumptive use of wildlife. Hunting, fishing, trapping, livestock farming and even entertainment uses (circus, public shows, falconry, races).... etc. are attacked almost daily by these groups. *There is NO LINE of distinction between humans and animals to those extremists.* Every sportsman on this website should recognize that, because the "animal rights" movement is the most serious threat out there to what we enjoy so much.


Unfortunately, you a lumping in the bod groups with the good ones. 
Several years ago during deer season, I bought tickets for a raffle for the Missaukee Humane Society. The top prize was a bolt action center fire rifle.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

petronius said:


> Unfortunately, you a lumping in the bod groups with the good ones.
> Several years ago during deer season, I bought tickets for a raffle for the Missaukee Humane Society. The top prize was a bolt action center fire rifle.


Needs to first ,be a no kill shelter.
Then have no ties to h.s.u.s..

There are rescues by breed by private groups too.

I'm gong to refrain from insulting in detail a humane society "shelter" south of me. Still outraged at things that occurred there with some ones dogs they expected to be re-homed..

The county I am in had their shelter shut down I believe.
Selling dogs to science was one issue.
The sources caused by incentive for those dogs was another...

I would err on the side of caution before writing a check for a donation to any group.
Research ,research ,research them first.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Most shelters will also take material donations as well.Stuff like bleach,dog and cat treats,paper towels,cloth towels,blankets,dog and cat food,toys,collars,leashes.Some shelters will also allow you to sponsor the adoption of an animal.Meaning that you prepay the adoption and who ever adopts that animal the adoption fee is waived.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

*Humane Society Wastes Money on Chinese Tote Bags*
_Jun 21, 2018 06:21 pm_

What response should a charity have when its rating is dinged by two watchdogs? A smart, ethical charity might announce some reforms or take responsibility for wasting donor money. But not the Humane Society of the United States, which is doubling down. Its latest fundraising appeal hit mailboxes recently. The mailing contained an uninvited “gift”: […]

The post Humane Society Wastes Money on Chinese Tote Bags appeared first on HumaneWatch.



Read in browser »


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Oooo ,a tote bag! Here's my check! (A mere donation to your "non-profit" of course).


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

*10 Things You Should Know About HSUS*

https://www.humanewatch.org/10-things-you-should-know-about-hsus/


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

petronius said:


> *10 Things You Should Know About HSUS*
> 
> https://www.humanewatch.org/10-things-you-should-know-about-hsus/


Well ,that's their fine points. How about the bad ones?

Now , I was not a fan of the individual involved. I am a dog fan though.
A gal reached a conclusion that her pair of dogs would be better off re-homed...
She dropped them at the shelter with a jumbo bag of food to hold them over.
Of course it was emotional ,but the dogs could do better in a home where some one was around more and could give them more attention.
Wanting to hear they were alright ,or better yet had interest from someone for adoption ,or even better yet that they were adopted; she called after an anxious two days.
Dogs had been killed.

Not sure why they told her that ,but at least they were honest with someone. About that part anyways.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Waif said:


> Well ,that's their fine points. How about the bad ones?
> 
> Now , I was not a fan of the individual involved. I am a dog fan though.
> A gal reached a conclusion that her pair of dogs would be better off re-homed...
> ...


Which Humane Society was it? Many people don't know that all of these "Humane Societies" are independent of each other. They just use Humane Society in their name. It sounds better than "dog pound".


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

petronius said:


> Which Humane Society was it? Many people don't know that all of these "Humane Societies" are independent of each other. They just use Humane Society in their name. It sounds better than "dog pound".


Been a long time.... Kent county?

https://www.mlive.com/news/index.ssf/2011/06/controversy_at_michigan_humane.html


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

petronius said:


> Which Humane Society was it? Many people don't know that all of these "Humane Societies" are independent of each other. They just use Humane Society in their name. It sounds better than "dog pound".


My bad. Not the Humane societies personal shelter,Help me edit before their lawyer has me euthanized!
Don't believe my county's (Humane Society) shelter was reopened.
Selling dogs to a science lab was only part of it.
http://www.montcalm.org/departments_services/animal_shelter_control/index.php


----------

